# Electrician moving to Canada



## ThomasPotatoe (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi i'm moving to canada from scotland,i'm an electrician and i'm just wondering if anyone can give me any information on changing my electrician card to the Canadian equivelent and if there is any expats from the UK who are working as electricians and could tell me of there experiences working in Canada.Thanks


----------

